
I'll Register My Drone When You Have to Register Your Gun - lkurtz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ill-register-my-drone-when-you-have-to-register-your-gun
======
MrZongle2
_" That's because I live in the United States, a country that will soon have a
national registry for toy helicopters, but not for deadly machines used to
commit horrifying mass-murder on a near-daily basis."_

Cars? The things that we must have a license and insurance to use?

~~~
hga
In all fairness, there are over 30,000 fatalities per year from car accidents,
~600 from gun accidents, and 0 known for all time fatal US civilian drone
accidents.

They would have to take down more than a few large jet passenger planes per
year to even reach the gun accident rate, although people have very different
attitudes towards these categories, if for no other reason than that it's easy
to massively reduce your risks to the first two.

So I'm sure it's a combination off the FAA, which I'm pretty sure _does_ have
the authority to regulate them, fearing a total hands off approach will get
them hauled before the Congress without _anything_ to say after a big fatal
accident, and the usual desire of bureaucrats to increase their ambit and
funding.

Because like gun registration, I can't see how this will do _any_ good in
preventing disaster. Like gun registration, it wouldn't even in practice make
it easier to find culprits, if you expect the overlap of voluntary registrants
and irresponsible drone operators to be nearly nil which right now is entirely
the way to bet.

